# Family poking fun at my hook sharpening



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sometimes they don't understand my passion for blue water fishing! My daughter snapped this pic of me sharpening hooks last night, she said I was embarrassing her! Ha Ha! Gotta have sharp hooks!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy crap Robert, thats some in-depth stuff there. The hell with the way I do it, I'll just drop my hooks off in your shed from now on and let you do them.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Are ya'll still planning on fishing Ladies Robert?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dremels are awesome! I do the same thing with my big hooks. Just not with the cool magnifying thingy though.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Are ya'll still planning on fishing Ladies Robert?


We are signed up and paid, but I was "unofficially, but officially" told it was cancelled. Ha ha! Board had a meeting Tues night and said if forecast did not improve they were going to cancel, forecast is every bit as bad as it has been. therefore I am still in MS and have canned my plans to head down, if the "un official but official" cancellation turns out to be wrong, I guess we will head down tomorrow.

how about you guys?

Robert


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS FROM 20 TO 60 NM- WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL FROM 20 TO 60 NM- 1030 AM CDT THU JUN 14 2012

*SATURDAY* *EAST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *

Not exactly Lady Angler weather!!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> We are signed up and paid, but I was "unofficially, but officially" told it was cancelled. Ha ha! Board had a meeting Tues night and said if forecast did not improve they were going to cancel, forecast is every bit as bad as it has been. therefore I am still in MS and have canned my plans to head down, if the "un official but official" cancellation turns out to be wrong, I guess we will head down tomorrow.
> 
> how about you guys?
> 
> Robert


Yea I was told them same thing by the board. We cancelled on our own this morning. Leaving to go to Destin for Emerald Coast Tuesday morning...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with a board member, Lady Angler is cancelled for this weekend, they are looking at an available weekend to try and reschedule, said it would not be next weekend due to Emerald Isle and Outboard Classic.


----------

